# Which chip to get?



## zadiac (14/4/16)

So I've been working on a design for a long time for a regulated series dual battery squonker.
I initally went with the same design as my VR Dual battery mech mod, but since the Reuleaux was released, I adopted my design more in that direction.
Now, I need to choose the chip that I'm going to put in there.
I don't care much for temperature control and I almost never vape above 75 watts on my regulated mods.
So which chip do you knowledgeable people recommend?

I was looking at the Yihi SX 350 100W and the YiHi SX330 V3S 150W

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/4/16)

zadiac said:


> So I've been working on a design for a long time for a regulated series dual battery squonker.
> I initally went with the same design as my VR Dual battery mech mod, but since the Reuleaux was released, I adopted my design more in that direction.
> Now, I need to choose the chip that I'm going to put in there.
> I don't care much for temperature control and I almost never vape above 75 watts on my regulated mods.
> ...



Anything but evolv.

SX350J V2 can do 150W when in a dual series 18650 configuration. They're tried and tested good reliable boards IMO.

I'm just getting into squonking, but what you're talking about is exactly what i'm hankering for!

Where do I sign up for the early beta tester/pre-order thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (14/4/16)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Anything but evolv.
> 
> SX350J V2 can do 150W when in a dual series 18650 configuration. They're tried and tested good reliable boards IMO.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, sorry mate. Not going to make them to sell. Just making for myself. I don't have the time to make mods for selling. It will be 3D printed and the rest done by hand. I need something that I know I made myself and it's designed specifically for me. Wish I could make an atty for myself as well.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (14/4/16)

zadiac said:


> Hahaha, sorry mate. Not going to make them to sell. Just making for myself. I don't have the time to make mods for selling. It will be 3D printed and the rest done by hand. I need something that I know I made myself and it's designed specifically for me. Wish I could make an atty for myself as well.



Awwwwww  but good for you


----------

